# Alligator Season produced some SWAMP DONKEYS



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We had an absolutely fabulous alligator season this year!Â Â Ended up harvesting threeÂ gators over 11ft with theÂ biggest going 12ft 3inches.Â Â Needless to sayÂ we had a bunch of happy clients and we're already looking forward to next year.Â Â WithÂ season only being 20 days(Sept. 10th-30th), our calendar is already starting to fillÂ up.Â Hope you enjoy the pictures and contact usÂ if you're interested in setting upÂ a hunt you won't soon forget!Â


----------

